# Experienced Insurance & Billing person with CPC-A looking for a job.



## ttglasscock (Nov 18, 2009)

I am currently looking for a job in coding, billing or insurance. I have over 7 years experience  in a medical office enviroment (patient accounts, billing, insurance, collections, etc.). I'm having trouble finding a job. Any suggestions?


----------

